# small pond moster carp



## London calling

Hi everyone I fish a small pond for panfish/ bass. I have seen some monster carp crusing the shallows in the spring. I've caught smaller ones there on doughballs 1-3 pounds but the bruisers :B ignore this bait. Any ideas about how to tempt the big boys ? Thanks Tony V.


----------



## Shortdrift

Shrimp, both fresh and ripe


----------



## RNeiswander

I've found that if you take a plain hook and add half a night crawler with no weight on the line and you can cast it into the path of the carp, and if it is floating right in front of them they will almost always take it. You cant cast very far but it is very effective for me. I've caught an 11# carp this way on an ultralight, and several other 4 and 5#ers, Hope this helps.


----------



## Clayton

Chicken liver will catch grass carp all day.


----------



## ajangsta04

softcraws and nightcrawlers produce well for me

i use 2/0 hook and just have it sit on the bottom.


----------



## Cat Man

corn kernals on a small hook


----------



## TimJC

It is hard to beat sweet corn on a SMALL size 6 hook, but I prefer to use a hair rig for all my carp fishing.

Put a 1/2 to 1oz egg sinker on your mainline, a small swivel and tie a hair rig with a 6-8in leader to it. Thread 3-4 kernels of sweet corn onto the hair as a hookbait and be sure to throw a couple handfuls of sweet corn in the area you are fishing as free offerings. Then simply on the bail or loosen the drag and wait for line to start peeling off.

This a simple and effect way to get into carp fishing. There are many other ways to carp carp, but this one is almost foolproof. Please practice catch and release and treat the fish with respect while it is on the bank.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=107967


----------



## Mushijobah

Could those big ones be grass carp? I know they often bite less than a common, and on different bait. Corn or bread/doughballs can't be beat.


----------



## London calling

Thanks for all of the great advice . I thought they could have been grass carp at first also . After a few close looks they are regular carp. I'll give the sweet corn a shot and let you know what happens. One more question for everybody. How soon after ice out do carp start bitting ? Thansk again Tony V


----------



## TimJC

You could always just tell me where these monster carp are 

Do you know anything about the carp in Madison Lake. I want to get up there to fish for carp this year, but I don't know if I will have the time.


----------



## London calling

I've not fished Madison lake for carp yet. i have doen all of my fishing in the Olentangey river. I grew up a stones throw from it. There are tons of big carp in the scioto too.

P.S. I pmd you :B .


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Madison has lots of Carp but it also gets a fair amount of Bowfishing so real big Fish don't seem to be as common as they were in the past..but I also would say if you need a sight fishing fix this could be a great place to try.


----------



## striperswiper

i normally catch the monster carp and i mean30+lbs on strawberry dough balls while catfishing lol ??maybe they like strwberries lol


----------



## TimJC

I've caught channels to 8 pounds and flatheads to 25 pounds on carp bait.


----------



## NEEDABOAT

I grew up on Rocky River 20+ years ago. The section where I lived only had carp (or else I wasn't smart enough to catch anything else). I found the best way to get them is 4 or 5 corn kernals on a hook with a small splitshot about a foot up. The weight just needs to be big enough to just keep it on the bottom. Leave some slack in the line and wait. when you see the line start to go out wait untill just before it is tight enough for the fish to feel resistance and set the hook. I don't know if this will work in a pond, but it got me a lot of 8+ pounders when I was a kid out of that stretch of river. Don't get my earlier comment wrong...carp are one of the best fighting and over shadowed game fish in NE Ohio.


----------

